

Twitter’s record-breaking night killed the Fail Whale, no thanks to Ruby - lest
http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/07/twitter-election-dev-post-mortem/

======
mion
"Ouch, Ruby! You need some aloe for that burn?" It seems like every
language/framework should be able to handle 1.5 billion queries per day
without problems. Otherwise it sucks, right?

